# 29 gallon reef build



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey there all finallt got my equipment today and got some " ex live rock " from a local guy at a really good price. 
I had some questions about aquascaping... I ordered 2 maxijet600 power heads i want good circulation.
I am going to try to attach pictures let me know what i should put the jets and or if i should reshape my rocks.
No protien skimmer to start with but i am in the hunt for a bang for my buck.
Probably going with the bak pak
Will be taking as much advice you guys can help give me.
will bee taking 56 k pictures too. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the rock doesnt appear very pourus, but still looks like a great start. i think i see some PVC in one of them, so i asume some is homemade? will there be sand in the tank or are you going bare bottom? ( this will determine more on what you'll be able to keep as well )

for the powerheads one on either side of the tank should be good. having little to no dead flow spots is best, but without stirring up the sand bed.

how about stocking plans? ideas? what about lighting? no sump? it doesnt look like the tank is filled with water yet? maybe take the rock out and tape off the glass and spray paint a few light coats of blue/black ( i prefer black ) for a background? i also see the one rock is touching the front glass. this is fine, however over time algae will grow between the rock and glass and you will not be able to scrape there. just something to keep in mind.


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> how about stocking plans? ideas? what about lighting? no sump? it doesnt look like the tank is filled with water yet? maybe take the rock out and tape off the glass and spray paint a few light coats of blue/black ( i prefer black ) for a background? i also see the one rock is touching the front glass. this is fine, however over time algae will grow between the rock and glass and you will not be able to scrape there. just something to keep in mind.


Yeah I realized this after I bought them... One big piece on the bottom is homemade. There was another guy close by that had some more dry rock for cheap that was really porus, I was thinking about doing another 60$ worth. just to have.

as far as lights go I ordered a aquatic life dual lamp T5 HO fixture. just one for now..
Yes there will be sand. Im still waiting on everything to come.. should be here this week
I have been doing a little reading on sumps, but until i get a nice stand for it or build one. I will be holding off. 
I don't have the space to have another 10 gallon? below the tank  plus the plumbing.

Should I paint the back of the tank? 
its kinda up in the air atm... the guy I got the rock from and from what ive read it brings out the color??
btw I am doing black sand... with a few cups of white sand from a lfs...
more later g2g to the dentist 
thanks again for all the help


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

so i found another 29 gallon tank on craigs list today.... setup already tested water
Salinty 1.024
7.8 ph 
And 100 nitrates!!
Going to do a water change soon... There is a clown fish already in there so hopefully he makes it
I have a problem... The lady said theres red hairs on the rock that are bad! Idk what they are please help me get rid of them and tell me what they are...
thanks in advance and my 29 stuff i bought should be here friday!!! 
Will post pic,s in a minute... Phones not working


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

Note.... This is a different tank that pictured at the top.
there are 2 maybe 3 of these... this is the biggest one.
thanks 
this tank will also have corals and minimum fish.
also a question for algee light cycle 12 hrs on 12 hrs off?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would prob. start with a 10 hour light cycle and then see what works best for you. ( 12 or less then 10, at the equator its 12 hours of day light. ) i would run blue lights 1-2+ hours before and after ( and even while ) running tank lights.
that in the picture is aiptasia. its a pest anemone. a squirt of lemon juice into the center should help, or kalk, or products sold for aiptasia.


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you, will keep you guys updated. 
What do u mean light cycle that works best for me? Depending on how the algae grows?
I really need to do some water changes, but cannot afford a rodi, annd am hesatant in using distilled water.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sedrostyle said:


> What do u mean light cycle that works best for me? Depending on how the algae grows?


basically but if your doing things right there shouldnt be much of an algae issue. ( phosban, small weekly-monthly water changes depending your tank maintnance schedule, proper flow, not over feeding, pre-rinsing frozen foods in RO/DI and so forth ) 

depending the type(s) of lighting your using will also depend on your lighting setup. for example, im running LEDs to turn on blue i think at 10 am, then my white LEDs come on at 12, followed by two bulbs of t5s that come on at 130 ( this starts my peak mid-day hours ) then the t5s turn out at 530 ( used to be 630 ) then the white LEDs at 8 with the blues shutting down at 10pm. eventually i think i also want to add one or two single blue LEDs for a moonlight to stay on until 11-1130ish but this will be very very dim. so my white lights are only on 8 hours a day, with the brightest period (T5s on) being 4 hours 

as you see depending how your lights are will better determine a system. if i didnt have the T5s i could get by with just the LEDs white/blue. i wouldnt run just white lights for 12 hours a day and call it done. i also suggest using a timer ( even better a controller if you can afford it ) to make your lights come on the same time everyday. 

as for an RO/DI i suggest one. save for it, you can get a unit for about $100-150 and if you calculate how fast you'll use 100-200 gallons of RO/DI, distilled, or whatever source your buying it from it will soon add up to the cost of the RO/DI unit. not to mention all the lugging of water jugs, barrels, and stuff that could be avoided by just having a home unit. just what i would do personally.


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

True, just luggin g this tank up the ladys stairs i got it from. And the 2 buckets i had with water and live rock divided up 
Distilled water is ok for now? A few changes?
I will invest in a rodi soon. Just wasnt planning on another 150
More GPD the better correct? And do u think 3 stage or 4 stage.


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

The third picture is of the top of the bak pak protein skimmer looking down at the micro bubbles... it looks like theres plenty of them but it hasnt' started collectiing yet. 
Let me know how it looks.
I did a 5 gallon water change today on the tank because the nitrates were just about a hundred petco said.
hoping my stuff and my test kit will be here tomorrow so i dont have to run there.
going to take a sample up there right now see if anythings better.


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

1.024 sal
0 ammonia
60 or 70s nitrate
0 nitrite
7.8 ph 
120 alk


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

OKAY finally got my stuff today for my 29 gallon!
Day one put the salinity to 1.024
got everything hooked up and where I want it... thru some live rock in with my dry rock, I am unsure if I like this dry rock but it will have to do now. 
60 lbs all together 
Turned on the light for a minute just to spread out the sand.. 


:roll: Do i need to hook up my skimmer asap or can I let the tank just build up for a few days to help the cycle process?
Let the fun begin.


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

ooo another question... the hydrometer i got with the 20 gallon says .024.... and my new instant ocean one they sent me reads higher... 27 or 28.... which do I trust ;/


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i suggest spending the $20-30 for a refractometer ( check ebay )

the skimmer can go on now, or in a few days that wont matter much but keep in mind it will take a few days - week to "break in" 
if its brand new, maybe give it a run in alittle vinegar and water to help get any factory oils off, i would atleast give it a rinse.


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

It wasnt a new one i had it on my 20gallon to suppliment the ehiem can filter.

So i have a problem... I bought 2 pep shrimp for the twenty and the clown fish attacked one... Shocking it to death... Within 3 hrs of it being put in....
That was three days ago i called the lfs i got them from and they said to cover it with a blanket taking all the daylight out... So ive done that the past 2 days... Didnt even have the lights on yesterday. and i wake up this morning and find the carcuss of the other one.... Some tenticals and the whole tail end...
Wtf i thought these were mello fish. And shrimp help the fish.
I did look yesterday and the shrimp was fine so it mustve happen over night
I did a water change right away when i saw it... sucked it all out.
What do i do!!!


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

UPDATE!!
day four I think.. definatly something happening today
sal 1.023 little low i like .024
ph 8.2
ammonia is 2.0 ppm range 
nitrite 0
rates 0

so the tank is doing what is supposed to.. 
its just so hard to wait... 
as for the 20 gallon... posted something on craigslist looking for help with the aptisia people have said to get aptasia x stuff and squirt it.
do i need a turkey bastor or what?


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

^^^


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

Added some snails 4 and 7 hermi crabs.... Clean up has begun


----------

